# First century



## waterobert (Nov 24, 2009)

I have only 10-12 hours a week for training. Five weeks from my first century ride should I ride longer rides (40+miles) slow speed or shorter (20-25 miles) on max speed? With shorter rides I can do 3 or 4 each week ,however longer ones take more recovery time so I can only do two each week. Any suggestions?


----------



## Daren (Jul 25, 2008)

Here, read this


----------



## Doc_D (Mar 16, 2006)

Daren said:


> Here, read this


That was a good read. I'd like to add that once you're able to ride about 60 miles that anything more is pretty much just mental. You're going to get a little uncomfortable on the bike in the last half. Just make peace with that and realize it happens to everyone. It's just a matter sucking it up and being a little mentally tough at that point.

Consider finding a wheel to grab early. I rode my first century solo it was grueling. I rode on a wheel on my second century and it was much easier. Don't be shy about being a wheel sucker on your first century. On my second century I jumped on a guys wheel, politely told him I was a newer cyclist andI probably wouldn't be able to pull very much at that pace. He seemed happy to help me out even waiting for me when he dropped me on a few climbs.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Go out and ride a solo 100 this weekend, just to demystify the distance.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

Did you just start?
The reason I ask is if so you might not want to do your planning with the assumption that you'll need longer recovery times for 40 miles rides.
Everyone is different but it shouldn't be that long before more than two rides of 40 per week is no big deal.


----------



## waterobert (Nov 24, 2009)

I have been riding for last two months, however now I want to get serious about preparing for century. I ride three times a week 20-25 miles, total 75+ miles each week.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Doc_D said:


> ... once you're able to ride about 60 miles that anything more is pretty much just mental...


I guess I have mental problems b/c it doesn't work that way for me. I can fake a decent 60 miler even out of shape. But to go 80 or more and finish at a non-bonked pace, takes way more prep. 

For me, the big thing to learn as you get into the second 50 miles, is how much to eat, when to eat it, what to eat, how much to drink, etc.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Try making one of those rides 40-50 miles.
Next do two at 25-30 and one at 50-60 miles.
Next maybe boost the big ride to 60-70 miles.
Ride easy a coupla days before the century and don't ride the day before.


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

Make sure you don't hydrate too much. I overloaded myself with water and I took 11 pee breaks on my first solo century! Because of that inconvenience - my finish time was almost 8 hrs. Bring at least four energy bars for the ride...you will NEED it.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Zachariah said:


> Make sure you don't hydrate too much. I overloaded myself with water and I took 11 pee breaks on my first solo century! Because of that inconvenience - my finish time was almost 8 hrs. Bring at least four energy bars for the ride...you will NEED it.



http://www.ritteracing.com/2010/01/the-on-bike-pee-again/


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)




----------



## HIMEHEEM (Sep 25, 2009)

LOL...its all downhill from there.


----------



## kmunny19 (Aug 13, 2008)

Zachariah said:


> Make sure you don't hydrate too much. I overloaded myself with water and I took 11 pee breaks on my first solo century!


please hydrate, and better to do too much than too little. you'd much rather stop to pee than start cramping, have to stop all together, and continue to battle cramps the rest of the day. don't look at the first couple centuries you do as races, look at them as distances. hydrate, electrolytes, food. 

I like the plan someone else set of gradually increasing one ride a week, and as stated, it shouldn't take too long to get used to doing multiple 40 mile rides with just one rest day between, and increasing from there.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

*10-12 hours a week is a lot*



waterobert said:


> I have only 10-12 hours a week for training. Five weeks from my first century ride should I ride longer rides (40+miles) slow speed or shorter (20-25 miles) on max speed? With shorter rides I can do 3 or 4 each week ,however longer ones take more recovery time so I can only do two each week. Any suggestions?


If you are training 10-12 hours a week a century should be cake. I have done over 50 centuries over the years and I have never averaged close to that much riding time per week. I would concentrate on getting a couple of longer rides in before the century of maybe 50-75 miles. If you can do those fairly comfortably you will be fine. On the day, pace yourself, drink and eat and don't worry too much about time. It is always easier to to do a century with a group. If you can find folks to ride at you pace it helps with drafting and helps pass the time and motivate you


----------

